# When given a snow day MAKE A FATTY W/Qview



## thatcho (Nov 21, 2013)

K, Boss gave us a snow day and the following is a result of the SMF.













Screenshot_2013-11-21-14-55-51.png



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






Scrambled egg, potato and shredded cheddar.













CAM00211.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






Chilling in the fridge for a hour.













CAM00213.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






Pulled off Peach and hickory smoke after two and a half hours at 240. IT was 166













CAM00216.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013


















CAM00217.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






Shot out to Todd for his simply A-MAZE-N Pellets and products.













CAM00214.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks Great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## thatcho (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you David, Ended up making 3 total. Even showed a cousin how to make one. Blew him away.


----------

